# New here. TTC looking for buddies



## hannahlou

Hello, new here on the site, posted a couple of things yesterday but not sure if i'm doing it right, i am 24yrs old, married and TTC anyone else similar around here??
x


----------



## dizzy65

welcome to bnb :)


----------



## hannahlou

Hi dizzy, thanks for reply... are you ttc or have u one on there way?
not got the hand of all the lingo yet!!x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hi: welcome to bnb!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flow: xx


----------



## Sunnii

:hi: welcome to BnB! :D


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## hannahlou

Thanks everyone, is it possible to feel pregnant 7 days after ovulating? cramps in my tummy and gone off food but not sure if its just my mind playing tricks!!! can test in one week!


----------



## Ravenrose08

Welcome hun, me and my OH are about to ttc! Good luck


----------



## MrsC_Est1127

Welcome! Hubby & I are both 21 & TTC #1 as well:)


----------



## steph_

Hi :) I am married, 24 and TTC as well! Brand new here and not really sure how to do everything :-/ lol looking for some TTC buddies (been trying 10 months now) can someone tell me how to subscribe to a thread??


----------



## hannahlou

Hi girls! Looks like were all in similar situations, exciting times but tense times too ha ha who would have thought something so happy would be so stressfull! 
I guess its wanting something so much ha ha...
Good luck x


----------



## MrsC_Est1127

I'm so impatient, I just want it to happen NOW! lol


----------



## hannahlou

Ravenrose08 said:


> Welcome hun, me and my OH are about to ttc! Good luck

Good luck to you also, iv got about 5 days left of my 2 week wait so getting anxious!!!
How long have u been ttc for?
x


----------



## LisaMarie1986

I too am new and i'm 25 and ttc, I am not all about the lingo yet and very confused but I hope I learn it soon. Would like to make new friends!


----------



## steph_

LisaMarie1986 said:


> I too am new and i'm 25 and ttc, I am not all about the lingo yet and very confused but I hope I learn it soon. Would like to make new friends!

There is a spot in the help section that fills you in on the lingo lol I had to use it the other day when I joined ;) I'm new here too and looking for friends as well :) this whole process can be hard sometimes :)


----------



## hannahlou

LisaMarie1986 said:


> I too am new and i'm 25 and ttc, I am not all about the lingo yet and very confused but I hope I learn it soon. Would like to make new friends!

Hi lisaMarie,

Im new too and 24 TTC so i think were in similar situations! nice to meet u... how long have u been trying for now? Im in my 2 ww (week wait) iv got about 5 days left!! i dont use much lingo its too confusing!!

xx


----------



## hannahlou

MrsC_Est1127 said:


> I'm so impatient, I just want it to happen NOW! lol

Exactly!! i just want it to happen now too, iv got 4 days left of my 2 WW, clear blue test said i can test from 4 days before im due but i think i'll wait incase i get a negative!! everything is crossed for u 2 x


----------



## Yumenoinu

welcome! I'm new on this site too and TTC with my husband as well!


----------



## hannahlou

Yumenoinu said:


> welcome! I'm new on this site too and TTC with my husband as well!

hello and welcome...

anyone had any look yet? iv got 4 days till i get to check!!! x


----------



## steph_

I am probably jinxing myself as I write this :-/ lol I'm currenty two days late :-/ just cannot force myself to test though wayyyy to scared to get ANOTHER negative so I think I am just gonna wait a few more days and let myself hope that I am a little longer lol I know it's probably irrational of me but I have come to hate taking tests because then I know I truly am not pregnant :( lol way too stressful!


----------



## hannahlou

steph_ said:


> I am probably jinxing myself as I write this :-/ lol I'm currenty two days late :-/ just cannot force myself to test though wayyyy to scared to get ANOTHER negative so I think I am just gonna wait a few more days and let myself hope that I am a little longer lol I know it's probably irrational of me but I have come to hate taking tests because then I know I truly am not pregnant :( lol way too stressful!

Hi Steph, OMG i bet ur head is going mad!!! my fingers are crossed for u!!! id of had to do a test, iv got 4 more days left, clearblue say u can test 4 days b4 ur due but i'm also too scared to do it, i know exactly what u mean with the not doing a test so its not quite so real if ur not pregnant!!! 

I wish u lots of luck, lets me know how u get on!!!!! xx


----------



## steph_

Ya lol I am trying not to think about it :-/ it will either come or I will test on Friday. I can't test before I go to work in the morning because then if it's negative I hate trying to go to work and pretending I am in a good mood lol I am a preschool teacher so I have to be on top of it for my little ones :) well we will see lol sooooooo tired of waiting for things to happen it makes my tummy hurt lol


----------



## MrsC_Est1127

Still waiting for AF, seems to be story of my life these days!


----------



## steph_

MrsC_Est1127 said:


> Still waiting for AF, seems to be story of my life these days!

Me too! I am two days late but too scared to test lol I want to hope that maybe I am a little longer...knock on wood! Good luck!


----------



## hannahlou

Well i have one more day till im due, i was convinced i was coming on today but i can be 26-27 days usually and today is 26 so fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Best of luck with TTC! :dust:

Welcome to the forum!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/annegeddestulips.jpg


----------



## steph_

Well I am officially out this month. :( today was hard but gotta keep tryin :) good luck to all you girls hope you get good news!!!


----------



## hannahlou

steph_ said:


> Well I am officially out this month. :( today was hard but gotta keep tryin :) good luck to all you girls hope you get good news!!!

Hi Steph,

hard luck hunny, but better luck next months. I'll be thinking of u! xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Hello and welcome to BnB 

There's a whole section dedicated to TTC you can find it on the main board by pressing the home button! 

Xx


----------

